# YO!! it's me again with another inshore report ...lol 7/3



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Thats a pig of a red very sweet fish. Theres no question you are the king of the reds


----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

Thats a healthy red good job


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks guys   heres another shot of her 







[/img]


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

She's a really beautiful specimen, for sure!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

bravo 
-'tide


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

You do realize I'm living vicariously thru your reports.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

OINK, OINK !!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Digging the battle scars shot. You don't catch fish like that without paying some kind of price.  Awesome.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

SBC, this is just a courtesy call... 

I've finished exploring the creeks in Flagler
and the ones south of Matanzas Inlet.
Took a year plus to do it, lots of great waters in there.
I'm working my way north towards your territory.
Just a friendly warning, as you've been kind enough
to display the possibilties in your area.

No good deed goes unpunished!




(the fish have no worries, I'm still tossing hookless lures)


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Awesome fish man congrats!!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> SBC, this is just a courtesy call...
> 
> I've finished exploring the creeks in Flagler
> and the ones south of Matanzas Inlet.
> ...


 let me know when you make it this far north so i can shadow you......with a package of hooks  just in case you change your mind  ;D but i'm gonna be at the rally so not this week :


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I'll shadow him over there Brett to see if he has some west coast magic.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

No rush SBC, due to the distance between ramps,
once you get north of Matanzas Inlet, I'm changing outboards.
Need to move a little faster to get out of the way of
the bigger toys along the ICW. Don't want to be accused
of blocking traffic. New Merc 9.9 arrives Wednesday.
It'll take a while to adjust the Slipper to the new engine.

                                     

                            Zoom-Zoom!

Keep an eye on all of 'em phish,
they're a salty bunch!
No telling what trouble they'll get into.

                                      ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> No rush SBC, due to the distance between ramps,
> once you get north of Matanzas Inlet, I'm changing outboards.
> Need to move a little faster to get out of the way of
> the bigger toys along the ICW. Don't want to be accused
> ...


HOLY SMOKES!!  a 9.9 :-?  always considered you a rather reserved and conservative ol' chap brett :-/ i see your rebel wild side is about to come outta the closet [smiley=carcrash.gif]


----------



## steven32708 (May 24, 2010)

so the fishbite lures. Arnt those about the same thing as gulp lures.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> so the fishbite lures. Arnt those about the same thing as gulp lures.


yep, there kinda the same, i'm not really sure whats better than the other to be honest :-/ reason why i've been plugging these baits lately is cause i got a killer hook up from the wonderful people at fish bites  they do seem to work though as most of my reports have suggested


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Awesome! Catching an over 30" red back in the shallow creeks doesn't happen too often, but when one of them does decide to bite, hang on!!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Awesome! Catching an over 30" red back in the shallow creeks doesn't happen too often, but when one of them does decide to bite, hang on!!



yes-sir-e ;D while certainly not my biggest red ever it was definitely a personal best out of the f&f and also a p.b. for the size equipment as well as the area i was fishing  the ol' f&f is sure proving herself to be a redfishin' machine [smiley=toast.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> > Awesome! Catching an over 30" red back in the shallow creeks doesn't happen too often, but when one of them does decide to bite, hang on!!
> 
> 
> 
> yes-sir-e  ;D while certainly not my biggest red ever it was definitely a personal best out of the f&f and also a p.b. for the size equipment as well as the area i was fishing   the ol' f&f is sure proving herself to be a redfishin' machine  [smiley=toast.gif]


I hear ya. That's pretty close, maybe slightly larger, than my PB northeast creek red, but nowhere near my overall PB. Seems like once they get about that size, they stick to bigger water. The big ones certainly are a treat when they're all shallow and narrow.  Sure wish I time for a trip.


----------

